# 3yr old Poppet & Custard Tabby point British Short Hairs



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Poppet is a Blue Tabby point BSH and Custard is an Orange tabby point BSH and they are around 3yrs old and very shy they will need a very quiet home with no children its taken me a long time to be able to touch them or get anywhere near them which is why they need a quiet home. Poppet does like a fuss once she gets to know you. I did not want them to go into another rescue and then have to be moved on again which is why i am rehoming them myself. They have been with me for around a year now and its only recently that Custard let me touch her and its also a struggle to be able to pick either of them up. They are sisters and i have to insist they stay together specially as Custard relies on Poppet a lot. They are both spayed, vet checked & flead/wormed with stronghold and both are litter trained. If you are interested in giving them a home please message me. Thank you.

Poppet left - Custard right..

*
Ps, Sadly i am no longer a rescue after my hubby walked out
6 months ago. I am sad to be giving up rescueing and rehoming
but i don't have the means to continue but still have a few 
cats needing homes.*


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely cats and so sorry to hear you have to give up rescueing


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

These 2 gorgeous girls deserve a home of thier own. 
They do love to play and Custard is coming out of her self
more each day and does love to be stroked.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

fingers crossed they find loving home soon


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Bless them they are beautiful


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Poppet & Custard are still looking.


----------



## kaiyaakita (Feb 24, 2010)

don't come on cat section often but had to say can't believe these two haven't found a new home yet they are beautiful ! I have a rescue cat already who was very shy at first, he came round in time, i have two children so not suitable, hope you find someone for them soon.


----------



## Lil Dee (Dec 7, 2010)

I just can't ignore this thread. If I didn't have my two already (hubby is not a cat fan) I would have snapped these two up weeks ago. I have been checking this thread every few days since it appeared, and am stunned that I am typing this response.....

I simply cannot believe that no-one can offer two beautiful British Short Hair cats a loving home  

*PLEASE *someone offer these two gorgeous ladies a chance at settling down in their forever home, and bringing you years of pleasure, laughter and plenty of love.


----------



## kaiyaakita (Feb 24, 2010)

totally agree with you, was hoping they had been rehomed and thread not updated. will keep fingers crossed.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

When these 2 first came to me over a year ago they had had no human handling and were petrified and i could not get near them. Custard will stop on the stairs and let me stroke her now but is still wary Poppet will come for a fuss and will use her body to push others out the way to get a fuss. She loves to play and loves her food Custard is very quite and although she will run round playing with the other cats she has never made a sound no chirrups no meows or anything. When they eventually go i'm going to find it heart breaking for 1) letting them go and 2) having to chase them round to catch them and put them in a carry box because it will upset me deeply at them being so distressed this is the reason i did not want them going to another rescue like quite a few of the other cats did. They really are a gorgeous pair of cats and i would so love to keep them. Custard rely's on Poppet a lot and will follow her lead so they must go together.


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Bless them I'd love to help with these 2 they are so lovely! I really hope someone takes them soon xx


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Poppet & Custard are still looking. :-(


----------



## Lil Dee (Dec 7, 2010)

I simply can't believe these two are still 'homeless' 

I only wish I could fit them into my household *heavy sigh* but it just can't be done. I may try my neighbour...there's four people in their house, but only one of them is allergic to cats - they could take ours, and I can take Poppet and Custard - then I get to "keep" all four :biggrin5:

*THUD* annnnnnnnnnnnd back down to earth......


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Custard has started to really come out of her self more just lately
and will even come to me for a fuss now it's taken nearly 2yrs for her
to want to come to me so i have made my mind up that they are staying
with me i would hate for them to both revert to being as frightened
as they were the day i got them and i really couldn't bare to do that to them
because they are such beautiful girls. So they have now found their forever home with me. When i see them playing and bouncing round like kittens i just smile and my heart melts i just love them to pieces and couldn't bare to part with them now. xx


----------



## doclubz (Mar 7, 2012)

Good for you Purrfect!! :thumbup1:
I'm sure you'll see in time that its the best decision you ever took...... they'll be the best companions to you 
I wish you, Poppet & Custard the very best xoxoxo


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

are you sure...cos id take them at the drop of a hat


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i think you have made the right decision. after all they have been with you for a while now and to uproot them now may do more harm than good and they would be back where they started from.
good for you


----------

